# Slingshot first time out



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

This guy here, Rick, is just beginning to get into slingshots. He has been interested in coming to my SS course for a couple of years now. Finally after several attempts he made it here. We worked on the basic wilderness skills, friction fire, plant fiber technology, snares and deadfalls, shelter, and last but not least slingshot harvesting, development, maintenience, shooting and ultimately hunting. This is a pic of the fruit of our labor. We had a big bull raccoon in trouble, but decided it would take too many shots to bag him so we let him go without hurting him. Maybe we will see him again another day. Those racoons can take alot of punishment and I didn't want to get him that way. It is strictly a head shot and we couldn't do that as he was too far up in the tree. I am sure Rick had a good three day experience, I know that I did. I was using this dogwood natural, (an old trusted friend) he was using a Hickory fork, we were shooting .45cal lead conical sabets.... best regards to all slingers Frogman


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to see such pictures! Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's pretty good for the first time out!

My greyhounds have pretty well taken care of any squirrels and most cottontails on my farm... need to get out to my Granddad's ranch, after it warms up, to see what I can get. Haven't been able to try getting anything larger than blackbirds and rats with a slingshot yet!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Well then, he definitely is off to a great start, surely thanks to your guidance!









Great shooting, and thank you for sharing, I'm delighted to have you back sharing your pictures and stories with us Madison...

Take Care- John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great seeing you getting out and about Madison. Even better is seeing you share your skills with others and keeping the slingshot alive in this instant-gratification junk world we are forced to live in. I love seeing your kill shots and the fact that you can take out a new guy and have him posing for his own kill shot is testimony to your own skills and more importantly teaching ability.

I don't know if it matters, but I bagged an adult skunk down in south Louisiana several years ago shooting my conical '58 Remington New Army .451's. One shot to the ribcage at about 20 yards piled it up. But I respect your letting the old boar racoon go; you'll probably bump into him again and if you don't that's okay too. I know that tumbling conical is a special projectile and absolutely devastating on the recieving end.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Sometimes I am a little reluctant to post some of my quarry, because I don't want to appear as a roughshod hunter, not caring what happens to the wildlife. I don't post all of the game that I bag. On the contrary I am very careful not to over hunt my property, I also feed the wildlife in the dormant season. I plant oats, barley, alfalfa, and any kind of greens for the deer and turkey. I also seed in peanuts, and whole corn, and let it die on the stem so the squirrels and rabbits will have plenty of food during the winter months.
The thing that I see with the slingshot is that it is really the most conservation positive weapon a hunter could use, as you will never over hunt and kill the game in any area because you cannot get them all with a slingshot. To me this is what it is all about. THE CHALLENGE. Can you make it happen with a slingshot? Anyone can do it with a rifle, to me this is no challenge. I have said before somewhere, that I could take a .22 rifle and clean out an entire 80acre parcel of land in a month. There would be nothing left to hunt. With the slingshot you are always going to fail to get the quarry. That is what makes it so much fun for me. Knowing that the quarry has a better than even chance of escaping when you are purposely choosing to hunt with a slingshot instead of a hightech weapon, ie rifle, pistol, shotgun. I post alot of squirrels because that is what I hunt this time of year, soon I will begin to pursue the turkeys, ducks, and deer from a tree stand. This is a different type of hunting altogether. One shot opportunity. No high powered weapons Slingshot only! I hope I haven't offended anyone with these statements. Slingshots forever..Good will to all slingers


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome, Frogman. Thanks for posting the pic and story. All of us could learn a lot from you. I also prefer a challenge to something easy. In this high tech world it's great to still enjoy the simplicity of slingshots.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

frogman said:


> Sometimes I am a little reluctant to post some of my quarry, because I don't want to appear as a roughshod hunter, not caring what happens to the wildlife. I don't post all of the game that I bag. On the contrary I am very careful not to over hunt my property, I also feed the wildlife in the dormant season. I plant oats, barley, alfalfa, and any kind of greens for the deer and turkey. I also seed in peanuts, and whole corn, and let it die on the stem so the squirrels and rabbits will have plenty of food during the winter months.
> The thing that I see with the slingshot is that it is really the most conservation positive weapon a hunter could use, as you will never over hunt and kill the game in any area because you cannot get them all with a slingshot. To me this is what it is all about. THE CHALLENGE. Can you make it happen with a slingshot? Anyone can do it with a rifle, to me this is no challenge. I have said before somewhere, that I could take a .22 rifle and clean out an entire 80acre parcel of land in a month. There would be nothing left to hunt. With the slingshot you are always going to fail to get the quarry. That is what makes it so much fun for me. Knowing that the quarry has a better than even chance of escaping when you are purposely choosing to hunt with a slingshot instead of a hightech weapon, ie rifle, pistol, shotgun. I post alot of squirrels because that is what I hunt this time of year, soon I will begin to pursue the turkeys, ducks, and deer from a tree stand. This is a different type of hunting altogether. One shot opportunity. No high powered weapons Slingshot only! I hope I haven't offended anyone with these statements. Slingshots forever..Good will to all slingers


Well said!









Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Another excellent post frogman

I too am currently on the pledge to only use the slingshot for hunting and who cares if all you post right now are squirrel kills?
Squirrles are good eating and a very tough quarry, thats what you have in the season so thats what you hunt with the most challenging of all weapons _a slingshot _same reason I use my slingshot with stones its old school and a great challenge to take small game. You dont always get the quarry but when you do its a great score indeed


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice first hunt, racoons are tough


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great photo frogman, i really love reading your stuff here on SSF. I promise i will start posting some hunting photos this Summer.


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

good shooting pal


----------

